# Unofficial Car Crash Thread!



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

have you crashed your car or has someone else crashed your car or they crashed their own car? post it here!

include:
*when
*how
*how much damage ($)
*of course, pictures!

here's mine, this happened a couple years ago. i was merging onto the free way, checking my blind spot. when i look back infront of me, there's a saturn chillin there. i hit the back of her at about 45mph or so. there was about $2300 in damage to my car, $600 done to hers. all she had to get replaced was a rear bumper. and oh yeah, she got $25k for pain and suffering claiming she slipped a disc in her back... she was walkin around and yellin at me just fine when it happened though! go figure!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well geez, i guess everyone on here is just a PERFECT DRIVER!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

lol...I wish I had the pics of my (more than one) unperfect driving incidents


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sometimes ABS is a good thing.

Seth


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey seth that's exactly (really) what happend to me in september except i didnt lose a turnsignal (i lost the grille).... and this day became a dark nissan day because it was a '90 maxima that smashed my cars nose

cool


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I didn't lose a turn signal. I took it off because it was hanging by the electrical wire. THe mount snapped off so it just sat there. I figured it was less of a hazard if I unplugged it.

Seth


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

UNfortunately, I don't have pics...but I've only done damage to my baby 3 times....
- 1/02 The first time, I got hit head on while sitting in a left turn lane cuz some girl took a turn in the rain in the opposite direction at like 40 mph...$2500

- 12/02 It snowed and the road was covered in ice...I got cocky in the neighboorhood and took a downhill turn at a breakneck 20 mph...which put me in the ditch (a concrete ditch). Luckily it was only about $150 worth of damge

- 12/02 The next week, I was on the express way at about 65 mph, and there was a dog cage in the middle of the road all of a sudden (?????). I was deadlocked in traffic and couldn't see it until about 1 second before it hit...it tore up the paint on the front bumper and fender...don't know how much that's gonna be.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stupid people and their dog cages...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats what I've been saying all along


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Not a crash but still an owie 



** Click for bigger picture ***

This is my eclipse after someone helped themselves to some of my stuff  Total damage - somewhere around 7k after stock parts + aftermarket parts + body work + painting half of the drivers side.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> *- 12/02 The next week, I was on the express way at about 65 mph, and there was a dog cage in the middle of the road all of a sudden (?????). I was deadlocked in traffic and couldn't see it until about 1 second before it hit...it tore up the paint on the front bumper and fender...don't know how much that's gonna be. *



Uh, what happend to the dog???


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay, so there's LOTS of snow on the ground.

I take a turn without slowing down way too much, because the street I was turning on was sharply uphill, and I didn't want to get stuck (I saw at least 20 people get stuck on this intersection that day). I was only doing maybe 15 or so when I turned.

When I turned, I drifted the ass end of my car out (No, I DIDN'T use my e-brake. LOL). Well, I clipped a truck that I wish wasn't there on my left side










My friend, who was following me, couldn't stop in time to keep from hitting me on my right side.










Damage isn't really all *that* bad... Just haven't got it fixed yet.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

That must not be a recent pic Ga16desentraxe, because I thought you had a wing and tinted tails?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i did that same shit. only i was in a 2001 GMC sonoma (my dads) and it was between me and a tree. and i did way more damage


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

The tint's faded in those pics... And I took that wing off a long time ago cuz it was crappy.. and it flopped when I went over 50 mph. LOL


----------



## antdagreat (Nov 24, 2002)

well i flipped a grand cherokee in my b12. ahe jumped out in front of me and i hit her in the side. i had the right of way. about $2500 of damage. i think it's totaled still runs though just a busted radiator. and a good bit of body damage. now awaiting money so i can get me an se-r


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i just hope i never have to contribute to this thread. actually if i have an accident i hope i can post it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I backed into a very new 2003 BMW M3 about a month ago. Neither of us spotted even a scratch on either of the cars, so I lucked out there.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i'd say that you luicked out that would have cost your a very "pretty" penny


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

and the guy that hit me









Ya, so I was stopped waiting to turn and the guy in the truck, I guess, didnt notice me and clocked me dead center in the back of my 98 altima. He was charge with reckless something because he didnt appear to try to stop or turn. $8500 (cdn) later and its all fixed.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man I love the U.S!You get the other to pay for ya!the last time I got hit, the other driver tripped and we ended up in a fuckin brawl.The crocs(Filipino cops) juz watched and betted on who`d win,juz like a friggin UFC fight.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Last February, in a 12-hour rally, at night, over snow and ice covered roads. We were headed up a hill, fast, and our lighting was illuminating the treetops. We couldn't see which way to turn, and it ended up being a t-junction. Oops.

We hit a six-foot snowbank which bled off most of our speed, and then hit a tree. The car was sitting up, all four wheels off the ground. Minor damage to the bumper.

We dug it out, duct taped the bumper, and a competitor pulled us out, and we finished the race.










Note, this year the race was earlier - last weekend, and we didn't hit anything...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You did the timerally this past weekend? I wanted to attend but couldn't (also I have a fever anyway so if I could have attended it wouldn't happen anyway).

Seth

P.S. I thought it was only a 7 hour rally (like 11 p.m. to 6 a.m. or from whenver you left.)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*ok.. my turn..*

this was from a while ago.. 
















































-------------------

cost : 1100 to fix from a shitty body shop ( never go there again )

how it happened : 
at a red light waiting to turn left and a big old old school Chevy or Cadillac rammed me @ 35-40 mph.. hit and run and the guys were old non-english speaking mexicans around the age of 45 +.
bastards took off after we agreed to move to a parking lot and wait for the cops.. couldnt get n-e-information from them.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

When: December 4th 2002
How: Made left off exit, snowplow ran red light and broadsided me on drivers side.
Damage: $4000 (just under totalling it).
Pics: Dont have them here but they had to replace front and side windows, doors, wheels, and most of the left side body panels, had to be repainted and various other parts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: ok.. my turn..*



LIUSPEED said:


> *this was from a while ago..
> <images>
> -------------------
> 
> ...


 too bad you didn't get their tag#


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i know.. makes me so mad...


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> You did the timerally this past weekend? I wanted to attend but couldn't (also I have a fever anyway so if I could have attended it wouldn't happen anyway).
> 
> Seth
> ...


Yes, it was the Snowy Safari Rally, 2 weekends ago now.

Last year, it was a 12-hour race. This year, it was reduced to 7 hours, because of complaints from people living in the area. Apparently, the race went on into the early hours of the morning, and people going to work encountered rally cars with high wattage lighting driving flat-out on the wrong side of the road, etc. Didn't go over well 

Here's a pic of the car after the rally. Note lack of wheelgap, achieved without lowering springs


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i saw a 95-97 200SX run into the back of a truck at 45mph...definetly totaled

as for me i was up in santa cruz when i stopped because of traffic and some toyota rear ended me at like 5-10mph but i got out to check...just some scuff that wiped off clean so he didnt pay anything and i said it was alright..so no big deal and i did run into the back of the person in front of me when he hit me but still..no damage to either car...gotta love nissan.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

spnx said:


> *Apparently, the race went on into the early hours of the morning, and people going to work encountered rally cars with high wattage lighting driving flat-out on the wrong side of the road, etc. Didn't go over well
> *


Hah,
Thats awesome. 

Seth

P.S. I thought the rally was designed so that you didn't have to drive flat out.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *
> P.S. I thought the rally was designed so that you didn't have to drive flat out. *


Yes, but the reality is... you do drive flat-out, at least if conditions will serve. I was surprised at how intense it is. We cracked our windshield jumping the car last year.

And, to put the speed into perspective, you're doing what the posted speed limit is for the road - in the summer. So, doing 70 kmph over a twisty, narrow, up and down dirt cottage road that's covered in ice feels pretty damn fast.

I think there were about 20 cars off the road that night. One guy was into the ditch 4 times!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
I wish I could've done that. I hope someone has a video with the 'greatest hits' played to some nice classical music.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

"Rally Bloopers"


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

ouch sno


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^---- yeah, no kidding =\


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey spnx, where can I get lights like that online , the other day I was takling trash with my dad about hondas when one pulled up and I said look at that accord and just as I was talking trash the guy in the accord rear-ended a suv infront of him at the stoplight, my dad was like, there go some more honda parts into the junkyard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

This is when a transport truck "bumps" you in the staging lanes at the dragstrip (he was racing too - pulled a 16.1 )


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^ damn, hope they paid for it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

My insurance is actually covering it. I'm paying $500 extra and the whole car is being painted Volvo Yellow.


----------

